# I have made it this far - Prepara Power Plant Pro



## aerogardens (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello everyone.
Most definite Newb Grower here.
I have pics up in an album - https://www.rollitup.org/members/aerogardens-197746/albums/my-first-shot-dark-10259/

I must thank you all for the information on this site. I have done alot of reading. 

I am using a Prepara Pro for my first try at growing. It was $30 with free shipping and a light bulb went off in my head to try it. Not sure if it is the greatest thing for this but great so far.

I have absolutely no idea what strain these are 

They have just moved over into flowering and a new home.

Their new home is not finished - but is a start.

I started using the nutes that came with it. Compared ingredients and think they use dyna grow. I ordered Dyna Bloom for the flowering stage. I have an EC and PH meter that I check levels with and using CFL's. 

I have learned so far that next time I will
1. The prepara has 6 pods - I will put a plant in every other pod to leave a space in between. I also goofed and have 2 plants in one pod. They are doing fine though.

2. Figure out something to keep the roots seperated as all my plants roots have grew together and is impossible to seperate. I have seen some say that roots will be damaged from the rotation of the prepara. But the way my roots have grown they circle around with no problems and no damage. 

I am sure I have so many more things to learn and go through trial and error learning more. I am amazed I have made it this far as I have never had a green thumb. 
Here is a pic over a month - more pics in album


----------



## ohnothimagin (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks great!
I use an Aerogarden Pro 100 and am limited to 2-3 plants because of the root growth and limited reservoir size.
What are you transferring them into?


----------



## aerogardens (Jan 4, 2010)

ohnothimagin said:


> Looks great!
> I use an Aerogarden Pro 100 and am limited to 2-3 plants because of the root growth and limited reservoir size.
> What are you transferring them into?


They are staying in the Prepara. I just got a cabinet put together for some more growing room.


----------



## Fr3EdOm (Apr 26, 2010)

This absolutely made my day! Me and my friend are planning to go half and half on one of these Powerplant Pro things that we saw on ThinkGeek.com @ http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/b7d7/

I'm not sure if i should purchase this 400W HPS sodium light fixture i found on ebay or not though, or should i just use a couple low wattage bulbs like you have.

Good lookin' dude!

Regards, 

Sean.


----------



## aerogardens (Apr 26, 2010)

Fr3EdOm said:


> This absolutely made my day! Me and my friend are planning to go half and half on one of these Powerplant Pro things that we saw on ThinkGeek.com @ http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/b7d7/
> 
> I'm not sure if i should purchase this 400W HPS sodium light fixture i found on ebay or not though, or should i just use a couple low wattage bulbs like you have.
> 
> ...


Sean,
The lights I used did fine. I don't know a whole lot about lighting so maybe someone else could answer that one. 
The grow ended up being Very Good - Still don't know what strain I had - but it was good
The prepara I used was this one - it is bigger than the one you linked to.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Prepara-Hydroponic-system-power-plant-deluxe-herb-/370371077040?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563bd623b0
I have started one in the smaller prepara - but you have atmost room for 1 plants roots. I prefer the bigger prepara.
The bigger prepare I had 3 going and it worked fine. Just plant in every other hole.


----------



## Fr3EdOm (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome! Glad to hear.

Thanks for the response.

Actually, the one i listed showed a picture of the tiny one, but you can order the power plant pro too, you must check it off in the checkout box though. I believe they are selling it for $80 dollars. I'm gonna look around to see if i can get it for even cheaper.

But thanks for the advice, we will plant one seed in every other hole. I have like 10 AK-48 feminized seeds from Nirvana shop. I can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Fr3EdOm (Apr 29, 2010)

by the way, do you have any pics of the yield?

Also, i heard that this thing is very loud, sounds like a toilet constantly flushing is what i have read online. I'm tryin to be stealth, can't risk being caught. So im gonna have to soundproof this well room or something lol.


----------



## TrajicKaos (Jul 8, 2010)

Nutes that come with it says one cap to gallon! when do you add More? I Have The Lamp That Came With The Power Plant Pro Is That Enought? and What Is A Good Temp To Keep The Room?


----------



## TrajicKaos (Jul 14, 2010)

nevermind i got my newb questions answered


----------

